# Dutchmans Curve 1918:  The Deadliest Train Wreck In American History



## FastTrax (Oct 16, 2022)

www.ncstl.com/dutchman/nashville1918.htm

https://library.nashville.org/blog/2018/07/worst-train-accident-us-history

www.arnolditkin.com/blog/train-accidents/the-train-accident-that-changed-us-railroads-for/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Train_Wreck_of_1918

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nashville,_Chattanooga_and_St._Louis_Railway


----------



## Tish (Oct 16, 2022)

OMG, How Horrible.


----------



## Tish (Oct 16, 2022)

Granville Train Disaster 1977

The Granville rail/train disaster occurred on Tuesday 18 January 1977 at Granville, a western suburb of Sydney, New South Wales, Australia, when a crowded commuter train derailed, running into the supports of a road bridge that collapsed onto two of the train's passenger carriages.

Number of deaths: 83

Injuries (nonfatal): 210


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 16, 2022)

Tish if you like I'll add some more info to your post. I am researching Noo Yawk Sittys deadliest subway crash right now and I will probably post it later this week so let me know. TTFN......


----------



## Tish (Oct 17, 2022)

@FastTrax I would love that, thank you.


----------



## bowmore (Oct 17, 2022)

We had a nasty one in SoCal in 2008. 25 dead and 125 injured. It was a head on collision between a Metrolink commuter train and a freight train.
A friend of mine was the conductor on that train and was fortunately in the last car.
A neighbor knew I was taking a train home that day, and ran across the street to tell my wife. In a panic, she did not realize the accident happened before 5 PM and I was scheduled to catch a 5:30 train.
I had to jump in my car ans speed home to comfort her as she was so shaken up.


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 18, 2022)

Was that the accident where the Metrolink engineer was using his cellphone in the cab? I think the Metrolink train struck a BNSF or a UP train. I never really delved into that story but I will research it and post it here.


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 18, 2022)

Tish said:


> @FastTrax I would love that, thank you.













https://naa.gov.au/learn/learning-r...-and-rescue-following-granville-rail-disaster

https://trove.nla.gov.au/newspaper/article/110836179

https://ambulance.nsw.gov.au/news/a-day-to-remember

www.dictionaryofsydney.org/entry/granville_rail_disaster_1977

https://others.org.au/news/2017/01/...apology-to-bring-healing-to-victims-families/

https://knowledge.aidr.org.au/resources/transport-granville-rail-disaster-new-south-wales-1977/

https://westernweekender.com.au/2022/01/45-years-since-granville-train-disaster-shook-the-nation/

https://monumentaustralia.org.au/th...8056-granville-train-disaster-memorial-garden

https://abc.net.au/news/2016-12-18/granville-train-disasters-forgotten-survivors-speak-out/8127282

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Public_Transport_Commission

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Granville_railway_station

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Granville_rail_disaster


----------



## Tish (Oct 19, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> Was that the accident where the Metrolink engineer was using his cellphone in the cab? I think the Metrolink train struck a BNSF or a UP train. I never really delved into that story but I will research it and post it here.


No, it was blamed on track work.

Thank you so much.


----------

